# Anyone use the Fluval Pressurized 88gm CO2 Kit



## highsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the 22g kit and it was great to learn what CO2 would do to tank, but wish that I got the CO2 paintball kit from GLA that I'm now saving up for now. The 22g last about half of what fluval says on my 10gal tank.


----------



## Ddubtoille (Jul 26, 2011)

The 22g is the one with the small little co2 tank that you fill up the diffuser ever day right? The 88g actually has a regulator So you can just turn it on and it goes all day, we are getting both at work including some no name one that looks crap. The 88 doesnt look too bad for a small tank and it's relatively inexpensive


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Even the 88g cart's run out fast and you have to buy a new pack. Over $40 here for 3 more carts that last a few weeks each. No way worth it when $40 could fill a paintball canister for over a year on the same price you'd spend each month.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

26 of the 88g cartridges is equal to a 5lb cylinder.
About 5 1/2 of the 88g cartridges is equal to a 20oz paintball cylinder.

No idea how much cartridges cost down there, but the cost over time will very quickly add up.


----------



## Ddubtoille (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the next option? I only have a 90L tank 3 ft wide by 1 ft tall 1 ft deep. I just want something small I only have crypts abubias nana some java moss and some thin val. And I'm already having to trim them all quite regularly I just don't like the dodgy co2 set up I have now


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Unfortunately the step from DIY to pressurized is expensive. Fortunately, it's 90+% an up-front expense, but, still, expect to spend $150-200USD (in the US - again, no idea about Aussie pricing and availability) for a complete prebuilt low-end rig and CO2 cylinder. A paintball cylinder, plus adapter, is only going to be $20-30 less than a 5lb cylinder, and needs to be refilled four times as often, with the benefit of saving a good bit of space. If you think you can swing that much cash, look into it, and many of us will be happy to answer specific questions (and there are many many threads about it as well). If not, I'd advise saving up if you are determined to make the leap, rather than going with a cartridge system. Even with *only* a 90L tank, the cartridge cost will be ridiculous within months.

There *is* an option of going with a paintball rig without a regulator, but there are definitely dangers associated with it. I'd advise a cartridge system over this method - and I *HATE* cartridge systems. It would cost you $50-75.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used Fluval 88 CO2 system on a 12g for about a year because of space considerations. Over that time I spent enough money on cartridges to buy 2-3 full pressurized CO2 'rigs'. I got tired of constantly ordering the cartridges and fixed my space issues.


----------



## Ddubtoille (Jul 26, 2011)

Ill have to ask around here about getting tank refills you need a firearms license here to own a paintball gun. So even finding the co2 tanks aren't that easy. There's a Lfs near by that specialize in aquascapes and high quality bettas I'll check them out for co2 systems cause at my work we can only get the fluvals in. I do get a discounted price for them but seeing as everything here is about double than America (we sell plain old 10 gals at work for $60 just tank and glass lid) it will still probably add up to a proper set up. 
Thanks for all the advise


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ddubtoille said:


> ...we sell plain old gals at work for $60 ...


I'll take 2, please :icon_twis


----------



## Ddubtoille (Jul 26, 2011)

Would you like a Betta as well? Only 8.95 for a common veil tail or $110 for a pair half moons!


----------



## RichieRich (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Soda Stream Cylinders? Also how about just adding a teaspoon of CO2 charged water into the tank? Auto slow release is great if you have the option, for the rest of us newbies and wannabes, I'm curious if simply adding clean CO2 charged water in very small qty's to the tank will work.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Sodastream: Same problem, very expensive.

Adding charged water would result in rapid dissipation of the CO2 and a lot of swings... hello bottle brush algae.

In this realm, it's buy once, cry once.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I saw a video of someone who refills the sodastream tank with dry ice, yes you can actually that the top off of them and put it back on,


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used the Fluval 88 pressurized kit with regulator on a couple of small tanks now for over 2 years, and find it not only reliable, but it does an excellent job growing plants well.

Yes, I concede it's costly replacing the cylinders often, but then mine last about a month each (running the unit in daylight hours/about 6 hours a day) - I'm happy with that, and it certainly does the job I'm looking for. Even the Anubias grow like crazy and keep beautiful. I've split them up many times, and given a lot of plants away to friends.

Here's one of the tanks I've run it in - pics taken many months ago, and the tank & plants still looks fantastic imo.
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Rumor is this adapter fits the fluval regulator to a paintball cylinder

Hydra Aquatic CO2 Paintball Adapter:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i made the mistake of doing the diy co2 on a small tank.. to much instability... 

around here the soda streams are around 15$ to refill and easy to refill (where paintball is way harder) wish that was an option! 

i gave up co2 ... because of everyone saying the 88g wasn't that good and the co2 being a pain... honestly on a 5 gallon i should have tried it.


----------

